# Who am I?



## Androctonus_bic (Jul 28, 2009)

http://media.photobucket.com/image/escolopendra azul gomita/camba-rip/BkcYoU136677-021.jpg?o=1

I don't know anything about it, but it looks like that has a ring forrow... so we can say (not 100%, remember S. valida) that it is from the new world.

What is your opinion?

Cheers
Carles


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Jul 28, 2009)

Sorry now I know it is from Mexico (estado de jalisco, la Region de los Altos sur ) So in mexico there is a lot of scolopendra sp. any idea?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## peterbourbon (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey,

alright, let's start a systematic analysis with the information we actually have.
The following Scolopendra-species are distributed in Mexico - and the red species don't fit with the provided distribution area, the other ones in bold can be taken in closer consideration:

Scolopendra aztecorum Verhoeff, 1934.
Mexico, Baja California Sur, La Paz

*Scolopendra chlora Chamberlin, 1942.
Mexico, Michoacan, above Apatzingan.*

Scolopendra heros Girard, 1853.
Mexico; USA. 

*Scolopendra michoacana Chamberlin, 1941
Mexico, Michoacan, Tancitaro. *

Scolopendra octodentata Verhoeff, 1934.
Mexico, Baja California Sur, Sierra de la Victoria

Scolopendra pachygnatha Pocock, 1895.
Mexico, Zacatecas, Mezauital del Oro.

Scolopendra polymorpha Wood, 1861.
Mexico; USA. 

*Scolopendra pomacea C.L. Koch, 1847.
Mexico, Michoacan, Tancitaro*

Scolopendra robusta Kraepelin, 1903.
Mexico, Nuevo León, Monterey

Scolopendra sumichrasti Saussure, 1860.
Mexico, Veracruz

*Scolopendra viridis genuina Verhoeff, 1934.
Mexico, Sinaloa, Topolobampo*

Scolopendra viridis maya Saussure, 1860.
Mexico, ?Hidalgo, Huitznopal, between Mextitlan & Tampico

Scolopendra viridis lagunensis Verhoeff, 1934.
Mexico, Baja California Sur, La Laguna, near La Paz

Scolopendra viridis storkáni Verhoeff, 1934.
Mexico, Baja California Sur, La Paz


So we are left with the following species:

- Scolopendra chlora Chamberlin, 1942.
- Scolopendra michoacana Chamberlin, 1941
- Scolopendra pomacea C.L. Koch, 1847.
- Scolopendra viridis genuina Verhoeff, 1934.

I will have a detailed look later on, but i suppose we'll need more detail pics to break down to species.

Regards
Turgut


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Jul 29, 2009)

So without papers and better pictures we can't do the correct Id...
Another time it will be...

Cheers
Carles


----------



## krabbelspinne (Jul 29, 2009)

for me, this pic looks like edited, especially the colours look unreal...


----------



## anikaisbff (Jul 29, 2009)

U Do Have Fantastic English


----------



## krabbelspinne (Jul 29, 2009)

I know that my english is not the best, but my experiences in photography is good enough to give my proper opinion to this "photoshoped" picture...


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 29, 2009)

Pretty cool looking!  You think it's photoshopped?  I wonder if there is a place to email the person through photobucket?  Maybe through the comment section.  I may try it.


----------



## Steven (Jul 29, 2009)

i think in natural light and without over-saturation on the blue it would look more like this (something green/blue/greyish):






my guess is on _Scolopendra viridis genuina_
just based on feeling, location and colors  

but more pictures are needed to be sure on its ID, offcourse


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Jul 29, 2009)

He say that It is not edited, the person who take the picture promise in a spanish forum that it is like you see in the picture. Maybe like steven say, it has camera efects not edition efects.

He say that is a new sp. and (he is new in the hobby, so it is based in a pure impression IMO) he put the name "Azul gomita" that means something like "Blue Little gum"...:? (If Lineaus decide to stand up his head... for sure it suffer a stroke)

I can contact with him and try to get more pictures of this pede... but if we don't have any taxonomic paper of the mexican pedes that have the keys to ID some pede of that country... we don't have nothing.

Cheers
Carles


----------



## peterbourbon (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey,

who says we don't have the papers? 

Regards
Turgut


----------



## cacoseraph (Jul 29, 2009)

colors look over saturated to me, too

could be picture taker had white balance messed up... or i purposefully over expose (i think that is the setting) to get a little bit better color in my own pics


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jul 29, 2009)

What about being a post-molt shot?


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Jul 30, 2009)

peterbourbon said:


> Hey,
> 
> who says we don't have the papers?
> 
> ...


Oh!!!! Do You have it? Let us to see it, please.
Where do you obtain that there is a Data base of that like OMIM, Emsembl MedLine or something similar?

Cheers
Carles


----------



## krabbelspinne (Jul 30, 2009)

@Steven:

Hey, how are you?
I think it is much darker without flash light, so that the blue is dark blue to black and the red is more a brownish red - but it is just a feeling...

@ Androctonus:

The problem is not the missing papers but the missing detailed pics of the species...


----------



## Steven (Aug 12, 2009)

krabbelspinne said:


> @Steven:
> Hey, how are you?


all good,... hope the same with you
had some very busy year(s) behind me,
now slowly getting settled and gaining more time again for the hobby  


on topic:
any news on this one ? :?


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes they are!



















I couldn't get too many more info about it. 

What about ID?

Cheers
Carles


----------



## Hercules Hernandez (Apr 8, 2019)

Hate to bring an old thread back to life, but the pics aren’t edited.  I’ve been talking to a friend in Mexico who is new to Chilopoda in general, and he has sent me pictures of a similar specimen he found in Chiapas, MX, along with some Scolopendra v. maya.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

